# Just dug today a Cobalt poison embossed 4" 3 sider...value?



## CaBottleNewb

Just dug this today and was hoping one of y'all can give me some history info and maybe an accurate-ish value of this poison embossed bottle from the owl drug co?


----------



## nhpharm

It depends on the exact version of the bottle and the condition, but generally I think the 4" version in excellent condition runs about $100-$125, but there are some variations that are tougher to find that might bring that a bit higher.  I believe they date from about 1900-1920 or so.


----------



## CaBottleNewb

nhpharm said:


> It depends on the exact version of the bottle and the condition, but generally I think the 4" version in excellent condition runs about $100-$125, but there are some variations that are tougher to find that might bring that a bit higher.  I believe they date from about 1900-1920 or so.



Thanks for your reply and input, much appreciated. Planned on including some pics but can't figure it out..lol. (my first forum experience....hence NEWB) I have done ALOT of research and have learned a ton about bottles in all aspects....but as you know I'm sure, is and ocean of info, facts, and history to glass bottles. Which will take some heavily invested time and dedication to learn and know what your doing in confidence,  as with any other such collectors hobby, trade skill, historical subject, etc., etc. does. Which I will indefinitely be doing as I find it captively intriguing.
For those who are interested in how I, a mere sub-padawan newb to bottles altogether, found this piece? I am actually a seasoned hobbyist of another sort.....metal detecting, and stumbled upon what I now know of after some research, as a "Bottle Dump" while metal detecting down alongside a steep creekside embankment that was oddly barren having zero vegitation amongst an endless ocean of a rainforest like vegitation jungle lining the creek on both sides as far as the creekrun. Noticed all the tons of broken glass in the dirt when I dug up a signal hit that turned out to be a world war 1 Trench Lighter made in Germany with a patent stamp dated June of 1912 (that was 2' underground that, with all it's original parts, Flint, wick, cotton packing, lit rite up on the first roll of the striker after lighter fluid.....106 freakin years old.....they just don't make em like they used too!!!,,)
Which again, would have attatched pics for all details mentioned above.....but just can't figure it out.


----------



## CaBottleNewb

*Photos of the find finally*

And update, it sold on eBay for $61....


----------

